

Reform Government Surveillance hacked? - patrickaljord
http://reformgovernmentsurveillance.com/?hacked

======
sp332
The domain should resolve to [http://97.74.205.113/](http://97.74.205.113/)
but instead goes to [http://97.74.205.82/](http://97.74.205.82/) Since the
addresses are near each other I would guess it's an innocent configuration
issue and not a hack. According to
[https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/reformgovernmentsurveillance.c...](https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/reformgovernmentsurveillance.com)
either address might show up depending which DNS server you ask.

